
I made a simple infographic to track Covid-19's stats - francescovaglia
https://www.fivilab.com/covid
======
afandian
I very strongly recommend against putting pages like this up, unless you are
qualified, especially with claims like "always updated", and especially as you
are giving medical advice like "stay at home".

Some years ago, when I lived in a boat, I wanted better presentation of the
river conditions (which you would look at if you wanted to go out for a
cruise). I put something similar together. It scraped the UK's Environment
Agency website and showed the status of various stretches of the River Thames
on a Google Map. Just for fun.

I got an angry email when the scraper broke and the data got out of date.
"You're putting lives at risk". I took his point, and took the site down.

The odds are much higher in this case. It might seem like a nice portfolio
piece, but could be dangerous.

~~~
francescovaglia
Really thanks for your suggestions!

I made this infographic since I was not able to quickly understand the number
on the official website. I would take it as a 'general' website, and I think
that people know that they should check the official website in order to have
something 100% reliable.

Also, the line at the end is a simple suggestion that any government is trying
to say to the population to avoid overcrowding of hospitals. But I will edit
the phrase to be lighter and less 'instructive'.

~~~
mettamage
> I made this infographic since I was not able to quickly understand the
> number on the official website. I would take it as a 'general' website, and
> I think that people know that they should check the official website in
> order to have something 100% reliable.

No, I know enough people that don't. Look into the low educated part of your
family (if you have that part). In my family the low educated people will
believe anything that says Stanford or Harvard without any source other than
just typing it. Heck, they would almost see this comment as reputable.

In your visualization, the data for The Netherlands is wrong by a few days.
It's not 804, it's 1135. I remember it to be 950+ yesterday. My source is the
National Institute for Public Health and the Environment [1]. Apparently your
source is John Hopkins? I'm not entirely sure, I quickly skimmed it. But I
don't want old information on HN.

It has a nice design though. But because of its exponential nature and my
knowledge of humans being terrible on it, I'm on edge. I don't want
misinformation or stale data.

[1] [https://www.rivm.nl/coronavirus-kaart-van-
nederland](https://www.rivm.nl/coronavirus-kaart-van-nederland)

~~~
francescovaglia
I just inserted a disclaimer on the top. Thank you for the suggestions!

------
lousken
I am questioning accuracy compared to
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

e.g. czech republic has 0 cases in the infographic which is false, at the time
of writing this comment there are 253 cases

source: ministry of health
[https://datastudio.google.com/reporting/0fd3a4d8-1fec-4414-8...](https://datastudio.google.com/reporting/0fd3a4d8-1fec-4414-8c20-ceaf8ee2f952/page/xpXIB)
(which is from [https://onemocneni-
aktualne.mzcr.cz/covid-19](https://onemocneni-aktualne.mzcr.cz/covid-19) )

~~~
oefrha
Interestingly this uses JHU data [1] (with lag because they don’t push in real
time), yet somehow managed to omit part of the data, e.g. 8k cases in South
Korea completely missing.

[1]
[https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19](https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19)

------
spectramax
My 2 cents:

\- Use dense and small fonts, there is no need to follow the current trends of
massive typography \- Create a layout that is easy to follow \- Do not
highjack the scroll wheel (if you're in the zoomable region of the map, I
can't scroll because it zooms instead)

------
castratikron
Shouldn't mortality rate be determined by total dead out of total recovered?
Doing it the other way, total dead out of total infected, assumes everyone
infected will recover.

~~~
nihakue
I've read that dead / recovered overestimates since cases that end in death
tend to close more quickly than cases that end with a recovery. Neither are
great though and dead / cases underestimates since some of those cases might
end in death as you say.

Bottom line is it's hard to get good estimates and we should let
epidemiologists do their job.

------
eric4smith
Would be cool to have a country selector. It’s the “all politics is local”
effect, since the global numbers really have no meaning except academic.

------
ComputerGuru
I can’t scroll if any chart is under the scroll point (iPhone).

Anyway, please don’t shade countries by number of cases and use percent of
population instead.

~~~
francescovaglia
I think it's due to the interactive graphs. Try to scroll pressing on an empty
section!

~~~
ComputerGuru
I know why, but with full-width graphs that take up most of the screen, the
scrolling issue is a real problem. As none of the graphs have content that
needs to scroll within their viewport, you need to set the
height/width/overflow/display to a combination that doesn’t cause this.

------
jeramyRR
Why is South Korea missing from the stats?

~~~
francescovaglia
Just fixed it, thank you!

------
Forge36
I like it. There are some scrolling issues on touch devices conflicting with
the interactive charts.

~~~
francescovaglia
Yep, I'm just trying to fix it! Thank you :)

------
boshomi
statistics with references[1]

[1]
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/)

------
hprotagonist
please consider not using a pie chart.

~~~
normalnorm
The pie chart is fine. They can be bad when one wants to compare several
similar categories, but they are fine when used to compare a part to a whole.
Also it has a hole in the middle, which mitigates the problem of visual angle
comparison.

It's not good to blindly follow rules, just because it's fashionable to say a
certain thing. Especially in the fields of data visualization and user
experience, which are mostly pseudoscience bullshit anyway...

